# Low HP Square Balers - what to shop for in upcomming Auctions



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

After doing a lot of reading here (thanks for all the help), and elsewhere, I am still a bit confused on the HP needed to run the older balers. I asked about a self powered JD214W with an engine that is 28 HP. I have 26.5 at my PTO. Thanks for the answers there. However I could not find any definite information on the question I am about to ask, and unfortunately the dealer information on older models is extremely difficult to find. Even the venders for parts on older models don't seem to have the information.

I have been told I can run a JD 14T (light duty), and a JD24T (improved 14T) and possibly a JD224. Makes sense I can run a JD 214 too. I do not need speed production. I will be dealing with local small irrigated acreage lots +/- 3 acres.

My tractor specifications are as follows

35 HP CT 235 Bobcat Hydrostatic drive PTO is 26.5 @ 540 I can over speed slightly

Max draw bar weight - 1100 LB

Tow Weight 3300 Lbs

I have filled GP tires 15x19.5 6 ply

Base tractor weight not including loader or filled tires 3056 lbs

Estimated weight with tires filled and loader 3600 to 3800 lbs. Additional weight can be added to the loader bucket if needed.

Note: With the hydrostatic drive I can slow down if needed. I do this with my 74 inch (50HP recommended) Ansung tiler when working hard ground. Never had an issue with it.

Hay around here is mixed grass type with a bit of alfalfa mixed in. Smooth Brome, Crested Wheat, Rye, Timothy, etc. Terrain is flat to rolling. I will not be pulling a wagon.

So if I concentrate on *Twine balers* in the upcoming spring auctions or local sales, what should I be looking at. All brands will be considered as I have access to most dealers with a bit of driving.

Buying another tractor is not an option - trying to have fun with what I have already paid for in my retirement.

I appreciate any thoughts - Keith

The best to all this Holiday Season


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

YODA said:


> After doing a lot of reading here (thanks for all the help), and elsewhere, I am still a bit confused on the HP needed to run the older balers. I asked about a self powered JD214W with an engine that is 28 HP. I have 26.5 at my PTO.


But I think the difference is we're assuming your little tractor has a pto clutch that isn't going to handle the uneven power demand from the plunging action of a square baler.

MY opinion is get a baler with its own engine. Your little tractor would appreciate it.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I would go with a 24t I stood behind one of those for 5 years until we upgraded to a 336. That thing pumped out more bales then I would like to remember. I ran it with a allis chalmers wd for a few days while doing repairs on usual tractor it is 36 hp and had power to spare. It only ever missed a tie when the twine rolls switched which I didnt mind because I got a break every 500 bales lol. Only complaint I had was the pickup was to narrow for straw behind the big combines but the 336 wasnt much better so I bought a nh 5070 this year but for your kind of operation the way you describe it a 24t will do you just fine. I dont know what the market is in your area but I bought mine for 800 pumped thousands through it and sold it for 1400. I would avoid the 14t its to old school in my opinion. They used wood rails in the chamber. Make sure you check for play in the plunger and that its been regularly greased. And check the knotters out good. Hope that helps. Good luck. Merry Christmas


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

John Deere 14 t would be my first choice....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I also used a JD 24T for years and it does not require alot of HP because of the narrow pickup. It is extremely dependable and Ontario was spot on about its workings. My next door neighbor still has a 14T that his dad bought new and he still uses it every year to bale a couple hundred bales. The 24T makes a beautiful square bale....IMO there has never been a side pull baler that made a prettier bale than a 24T. Simple machine and you can still get parts.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

The 14t and 24t have a good rep, but don't discount the new hollands. I have a 67 hayliner and it has been excellent, most parts I have needed have been on the shelf at my local dealer. I have figure any machine 40+ years old that is still operating is a good piece of equipment, any lemons or bad models would be scrapped by now. I ran mine with a Farmall H for years, maybe a little heavier drive train than your bobcat but about the same HP.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Yoda and others trying to do things with lightwt tractors-

30 hp is not always 30 hp.

This has been mentioned before by several folks but it gets lost. in the continual references to "we used to do thus and so with 25-35 hp tractors back in the day".

I have used, as in driven or been part of a hay crew with a Farmall H, & M, JD A, B & 420, and Allis WD with NH motor balers and JD 14Ts. All of those tractors (regardless of which color you will die for) will pull the current 25-40 hp tractors backwards without a burp and will drive through a building wall if the operator is asleep at the wheel. there are a lot of fences that had to be repaired by folks pulling a bushhog without an override on the pto and the bushhog pushed the tractor through the fence. (I have experience with this action) This small stuff is just not built to take the weight, or vibrations on the drive train or pto system.

If you want to do this baling, get an old baler and a WD or H or A or something like it that you can find really cheap. they will run for ever. JMHO


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Hayman1, EXACTLY! Preach on!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Hayman1 said:


> Yoda and others trying to do things with lightwt tractors-
> 
> 30 hp is not always 30 hp.
> 
> ...


I know a guy that runs a 24t with a 35hp nh hydro tractor. He seems to make out ok


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks folks - please keep the thoughts coming. I am learning a lot.

Hayman1 - I do agree with you. The older units were built heavier and had a lot more torque than the current "environmentally clean" motors of today.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've put something like 50,000 bales through a JD336 with a 42 pto hp Kubota L5030HSTC. No ill effects.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

A WD or WD45 Allis Chalmers tractor from the 1950s would fit your operation nicely. You will want an extra tractor if doing much baling anyway. A good one could be bought for between $700 and $2500. They have live power take off, fuel efficient , and don't break down much. Parts are readily available. Only problem with them is they aren't too comfortable to spend hour after hour sitting on them.

And all this is coming from a john deere tractor guy! Just have a little soft spot for orange!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

barnrope said:


> A WD or WD45 Allis Chalmers tractor from the 1950s would fit your operation nicely. You will want an extra tractor if doing much baling anyway. A good one could be bought for between $700 and $2500. They have live power take off, fuel efficient , and don't break down much. Parts are readily available. Only problem with them is they aren't too comfortable to spend hour after hour sitting on them.
> And all this is coming from a john deere tractor guy! Just have a little soft spot for orange!


Thats why they make the platform on the back to stand on lol.


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

The horses were bigger back in the day that they used to test with than they use today.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

S10491112 said:


> The horses were bigger back in the day that they used to test with than they use today.


they used Percherons back in the day, thoroughbreds today. Both are horses, one can pull and kick the other can run and kick-both can eat you out of house and home-I should know, have a P-tb cross and he can do all of the above 



ontario hay man said:


> Thats why they make the platform on the back to stand on lol.


another allis member that seems cheap and is right there is the D-15-they have a better seat, and yes the reason they have that platform is to stand up on so you can wake up and have the sweat dry from your butt after plowing corn for 4 hours.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Percherons - don't remind me of them. I had a very unfortunate situation with one and a Chevy trailblazer. I survived, the horse and SUV did not. 3 AM no moon, black horse and a careless hunter leaving a gate open. I own horses and know about the kicking and being stubborn - at lease a hand full of hay or grain will get hem started on a cold morning, and the bi-products can make for a great garden 

Thanks for the thought folks - keep them cumming, especially specific models I might consider at the spring auctions.

Thanks and Happy Holidays - Keith


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

You might look at a MF 124 or 128. I have a MF 126 and have pulled it with a little tractor(JD 770) you just have to slow down. Hayman you are right on as far as getting something heavier to bale with.


----------



## Martz Custom Farming Servi (Dec 13, 2013)

So far I am happy with my New holland super hayliner 69. I had been pulling it with a WD Allis Chalmers. Cant even tell its back there with the baler at 100% capacity. If you can find a lightly used one for cheep and your not doing alot of acres go for it.


----------



## CoraJase (Jul 9, 2013)

Been using a Massey Ferguson 12 with my MF35 (~35hp) tractor and it doesn't break a sweat! Its great little baler, but no parts availability, I dread needing to replace something I cant fabricate myself. If you find a good one for the right price though it'll do you well.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Amish here mount 15-20 hp Honda engines on JD 14T's and a 37 IH plus i saw a Older New Holland. Primarily used as stationary units. Would work since your using a hydro. Just an idea


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

A JD 224T just came on the market. Field ready ran this past year asking $1850.

Owner said only issue is when it changes twine balls it misses 2 bales then is fine.

Would this work, and what should I look for if I make the 4 hour trip to see it. Thanks


----------



## RP Farms 1850 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi YODA, I had a jd 224t a few years ago. I loved that baler. I pulled it with a John Deere 855 hydrostatic tractor. It worked great for tight spaces like inside small pastures and back yards. I baled about 1200 bales a year with it. The only time it missed was at twine ball change. I would check the plunger knife and stationary knife clearance. Make sure they miss. Also check the side to side play on the plunger. I would have the guy show you it running and throw a bale or two in it to see it tie and under load. Listen for loud clunks or bangs. That price seams high. After being on the market for 5 months mine went for $800.00. It was in good condition original paint barn kept and had a hydraulic kicker on it. I regret selling it. It's hard to get my Oliver 1850, new holland 282 baler and a kicker wagon into a 2-3 acre pasture all at the same time. Oh and between fence posts and gates. Lol... Good luck


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Well my search is over. I have a 2003 Hesston 4550 under contract. Price is $8K with under 10K bales through it. Dealer will be making any repairs and full service at the cost of previous owner. Needs a few pick up teeth and a PTO shield.

BTW 224T needed a lot of bearing work, with a worn chain and sprocket too. Plunger bearings were frozen, with one gone entirely


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

That is a nice looking machine..


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks - I have been looking for a long time


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats Yoda that is really a nice one. Glad you got what you were looking for , you will love that little machine.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Well to let folks know,it can be done. My tractor and the Hesston 4550 do fine together. Still learning, but so far so good. I do need to run low range with a full windrow, but can speed up on a l light windrow.


----------

